# Anubias nana deficiency - new leaf is yellow...?



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

Any ideas what my anubias is lacking? The older leaves are fine, but I noticed that the newest leaf it grew is yellowish in color. 

It's in a 2 gallon tank with a betta and large pond snail, no ferts added aside from some K every other week if I remember to add it. Lighting is 10 watts CF 50/50 bulb, and is on for only a very limited time each day. The anubias has been healthy, but very slow growing (which is fine for this tank) since July.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a link to the place I normally look up deficiency symptoms.

You might need to dose some Iron but I would be a little suprised. Are there any other plants in the aquarium? If so are they showing the same symptoms?

One thing to consider, is this a new problem or is it more pronounced all the sudden? Its not uncommon for new anubias leaves to be lighter in color then darken in a couple days.


----------

